# CHIANG MAI | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*New Project Chiang Mai Madical Hub @ Maharaj Nakorn Chiangmai Hospital*

*จังหวัดเชียงใหม่ศูนย์กลางการบริการทางการแพทย์ขนาดใหญ่ที่สุดในประเทศไทย (ภายในปี 2560)*

*9 storey Parking building : อาคารจอดรถยนต์ ขนาด 9 ชั้น [กำลังก่อสร้าง]*




























*Operation Center Building : ศูนย์ผ่าตัด [อยู่ระหว่างจัดเตรียมสถานที่]*










*Sripat 2 Building : ศูนย์ศรีพัฒน์แห่งใหม่ (บริหารงานแบบเอกชนทั้งหมด) [อยู่ระหว่างจัดเตรียมสถานที่]*



















*The Medical Excellence center for Commemorating : ศูนย์ความเป็นเลิศทางการแพทย์ [ก่อสร้างเสร็จแล้ว]*


















posted by kenos​


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Update Maya Shopping Mall Chiang Mai*






















































posted by seashell


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangroma-sky said:


> Don't know the name - 9 fl. it looks like an condo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's faculty of dentistry's dormitories.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Green Valley Chiangmai*



















posted by berdberd

*Himma Condominium*









http://www.himmaliving.com/


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Supalai Monte, 32 Storey : Chiangmai *




























http://rgbstudio3d.blogspot.com/2012...lai-monte.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ 

Update:









รูปจาก facebook ChiangMai Construction and Development Updates


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

edit


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by *kenos* 


_*Doikham Residence Condo Chiang Mai By Doikham Hillside*















_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

_*PUNNA OASIS*








_


Originally Posted by marginine


__

_Originally Posted by *A_samurai*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

marginine said:


> ไม่ทราบว่าโครงการนี้ยกเลิกไปแล้วหรือปล่าวครับ ใครพอรู้บ้าง???
> 
> Chiang Mai Golf Park Village
> 
> ...


*The Benefits Condo Chiang Mai*




























www.thebenefitscondo.com : สถานะเริ่มก่อสร้างแล้ว - Begin Construction


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bollywood Beware! Thailand Bids for Major Role in Movie Business*








First there was Hollywood. Then, when Indian studios overtook US movie output, came Bollywood. Now, a drum roll please for the arrival of Southeast Asia’s major film production complex, CNXWood, which is taking shape on the outskirts of Chiang Mai.

CNX stands for the airline and airport designation of Chiang Mai—a reference to another local ambition, to become a regional transport and tourism hub.

The US $650 million CNXWood project is the brainchild of the US-based conglomerate Creative Kingdom Inc., which was established in Los Angeles in 1997 with the chief aim of designing and creating “themed” hotels and resorts around the world. Two “Hollywood” theme parks are currently being built in Beijing and the Chinese regional center Tianjin.

The Chiang Mai project takes the company into wider territory, beginning with the construction, on an 80-acre site, of animation and post-production film and video facilities, and an exclusive residential estate of 50 luxury homes, near San Kampaeng, about 12km from downtown Chiang Mai.

The studio and post-production facilities, the “White House Studio Complex,” is costing US $16 million to build. A further $54 million is being invested in the first phase of the residential area, with the intention of using income from property sales to finance expansion to other sites around Chiang Mai.

Expansion plans include the opening of an additional studio early next year and a 10-year-project to build three “Movie World” theme parks at locations around Chiang Mai.

Although Creative Kingdom Inc. says it is receiving every encouragement from the provincial and national governments, no official funding has been received for the project.

Thailand’s Board of Investment Review and the Industrial Estate Authority of Thailand have given the mega-project their blessing, but Creative Kingdom (Chiang Mai) Chief Executive Officer Peter Penhall told Encounter his company still hopes for tax concessions from the government.

“We have already produced a ‘white paper’ for the government with proposals on how CNXWood and others working in the creative film and media areas can be helped,” said Penhall.

For its part, Creative Kingdom (Chiang Mai) was now working with a Chiang Mai university in establishing a post-graduate course in media studies, Penhall said.

http://www.encounter-thailand.com/ma...movie-business


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

JUmp* said:


>



 :cheers:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*trams condo 2
*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Platinum Chiangmai Fashion Center ณ วันที่ 17 ตุลาคม 2555





































ที่มา Facebook Platinum Chiangmai Fashion Center


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Promenada Resort Mall Chiang Mai*

*Construction update as of October*




































posted by kenos​


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Tree Boutique Condo โครงการ1 @ ช้างคลาน










Tree Boutique Condo โครงการ2 @ Promenada 

posted by niceza3940


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

posted by kenos


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*MAYA Shopping Mall*














































cre: http://www.chiangmaigrapevine.com/


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Lanna Festival Shopping Mall*



marginine said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*North Condo by Land and Houses*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------



seashell said:


> *CBP Mall*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kitti said:


> *The Harbour communitymall*


....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Unique Condominium @Ruam Choke 
*












niceza3940 said:


> The Unique คอนโด @ แยกรวมโชค


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tesco Lotus Hypermarket* (the third branch in Chiang Mai City)


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> ขออนุญาตเอามาลงในนี้นะครับ
> 
> *CBP Mall Chiang Mai*


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *CBP Mall Chiang Mai (FL.Plan)*


....


----------



## kitti (Dec 26, 2007)

berdberd said:


> ผมขอลงรูปที่เหลือจากที่ไปโพส์ไว้ใน ChiangMai Construction and Development Updates
> 
> ไซต์งานPromenada



















...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Siri Condominium*
http://www.thesiricondo.com


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

promenada


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *CBP Home Office*


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *CBP Mall*


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Central Festival mall
new pics



























all photos originally posted by *boondham*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...30959922.70972.179653005417596&type=1&theater

wikimapia.org


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

seashell said:


> Harmony Home Condominium @Chiangmai
> ซอยเจ้าแม่กวนอิม ถนนมหิดล เยื้องกับเชียงใหม่แลนด์
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *TK Hub : TK Park Chiang Mai*


...


napoleon said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *TK Hub : TK Park Chiang Mai*


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *TCDC Chiang Mai*
> 
> เปิด 29 มีนาคม 2556 นี้





kenos said:


> *TCDC Chiang Mai*


.....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

north11 said:


> *The Astra condominium chiangmai *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^


niceza3940 said:


> The Astra Proud of The North by Ornsirin


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

ekamai said:


> First Flight of 2013 (IMG_2848) by Passenger32A, on Flickr
> 
> 
> First Shot of 2013 (IMG_2779) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*MAYA shopping mall and entertainment complex*












seashell said:


> MAYA Shoping center 17/02/2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

marginine said:


> *The Harbour Chiangmai*


........


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

a new service apartment near Chiang Mai University
http://www.facebook.com/NandamaleePlace


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Maya* Shopping and Entertainment Complex



Jeewonbin said:


> *SF eyes Chiang Mai retailing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














seashell said:


> MAYA Update 7-3-2013


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Thailand Creative & Design Center*
*Chiang Mai Branch*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

bedroomjek said:


> ขึ้นป้ายเรียบร้อยละครับ สำหรับ Art in paradise สาขาเชียงใหม่
> สถานที่คือ สีสวน เก่า ถ.ช้างคลาน กค 56 นี้เจอกัน


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



seashell said:


> *V-Twin Donjan Condominium*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

seashell said:


> Promt Condominium Chiang Mai - พรอมท์คอนโดมิเนี่ยมเชียงใหม่


============================================================================================



berdberd said:


> *Central Festival Chiangmai* 25/04/2556
> 
> 
> 
> ...


==========================================================================================

*Platinum Fashion Center*











niceza3940 said:


> *อัพเดทไซต์งานแพลตตินัม *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Promenada Resort Mall Chiang Mai*






























prachaya said:


> พี่ mornoy ฝากอัพsiteงานพรอมเมนาดาภายในเผื่อสมาชิกท่านใดยังไม่ได้เห็นคับ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


===========================================================================================



north11 said:


> *สลีปบ็อกซ์ เชียงใหม่ ( SleepBox Chiangmai)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiangmai city


north11 said:


> *Changpuak Municipality*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

north11 said:


> *chiang mai international convention and exhibition centre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Zeroranger said:


> Construction Updates 27 April 2013 :cheers:
> 
> 
> *พรอมเมนาดา รีสอร์ท มอลล์ เชียงใหม่*
> ...


ใใใใใใใใใใใใใ


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

open only first phrase


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

north11 said:


> *Phucome Intersection *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kkkkkkkkk


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Star Avenue LifeStyle Mall
*


seashell said:


> หวังว่าคงทันวันที่ 27 และไม่เอาผักชีโรยหน้าเหมือนพรอมฯนะ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Chiang Mai Provincial Administration asking for Chiang Mai Monorails instead of BRT
> Wish list of Chiang Mai city - Chiang Mai Monorail on the following 4 routes with a price tag of 8 billion Baht - need 5 years to be done
> 1. Gold line (A1 route) - 700 Year Chiang Mai stadium - Chiang Mai night safari
> 2. Ruby line (A2 route) - 700 Year Chiang Mai stadium - Sam Yaek market
> ...


sss


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Zeroranger said:


> TESCO Lotus Department Store : Chiang Mai Ruamchok


-**


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Felice Inthanon Resort*


cm12839 said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*City Update*


north11 said:


> Central Festival mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> www.facebook.com/Platinum-Chiang-Mai-Fashion-Center


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*StarAvenue viva terrace*



cnxchiangmai said:


> mcdonald StarAvenue viva terrace
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.star-avenue.com/star3/gallery.html


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*West side of the city*


pon said:


> http://www.hflight.net/forums/topic/13480-ร้อยรูปเที่ยว-1-รูปทำงาน-กะไฟลท/



*Phucome Intersection*


north11 said:


> Taken by me


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

berdberd said:


> *Bann & Beyond*(homeworks) - Home Department สาขาเซ็นทรัล แอร์พอร์ต เชียงใหม่
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Central Festival Mall*


berdberd said:


> *CentralFestival ChiangMai* วันที่ 10/9/2556
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*MAYA mall*



porpee said:


> *MAYA*





berdberd said:


> MAYA (1 September 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok Hospital*
(private hospital)


porpee said:


> *BKK Hospital*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

kenos said:


> *[Perspective] National Astro Park*
> 
> *ภายนอกโครงการ Astro Park*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Promenada Resort Mall*




















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.702819186413851.1073741831.415862725109500&type=1


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Huay Kaew and Ched Yod *
sub district 





berdberd said:


> กลุ่มตึกย่านถนนห้วยแก้ว,เจ็ดยอด (MAYA) 28/09/2556


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Issara Condominium *



berdberd said:


> The issara chiang mai ดิ อิสสระ เชียงใหม่
> ภาพจาก heissarachiangmai.com
> ..........................................................................................
> ข้อมมูลจาก Paragon Vong
> 4 อาคาร 7 ชั้น 1,2 ห้องนอน 35,70 ตารางเมตร เริ่มต้น 1.8x ล้านบาท


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Prime Square Condominium*



























https://www.facebook.com/primesquare.condo/about


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Road extension *


kenos said:


> *โครงการถนนเลี่ยงเมืองบ้านทุ่งเสี้ยว - สันป่าตอง - หางดง จ.เชียงใหม่*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Parano condominium


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Housing Estate - *Setthasiri Sansai*










*Model House*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Central Festival Mall*


berdberd said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

t225d said:


> สิบห้าชั้น ใกล้สนามบินมากๆ จะได้สร้างจริงมั้ยน้อ..




...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Neungz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...81160581.34469.147998405256852&type=1&theater


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> The view from the northwest corner of Chiang Mai's old city walls by Alexander Synaptic, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

pond00 said:


> *ภาพเชียงใหม่มุมสูงเมืองที่รวมประชากรจากกทั่วภาพเหนือ คาดว่าในอนาคตจะมีคนต่างจังหวัดย้ายเข้ามาอยู่มากขึ้นเรื่อยๆ เครดิต 2015 เชียงใหม่ตึกสูงไม่เยอะแต่หนาแน่นมาก *


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

a condominium near ChiangMai International Airport


CNXWORLD said:


> Today


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Supalai Condominium


pond00 said:


> คอนโดศุภาลัยมอนเต้ 1 สูงใหญ่อลังการมาแต่ไกลครับ
> ภาพจากคุณ Ton Kamonpetch


----------

